# Coping with size and age



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

I grow from seed and my plant heights (and age) are all over the map. In addition to lighting issues, I also now have nute dilemmae at resets.
What's worse, stuffing the small ones or starving the big ones? 

View attachment nutes.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

I have no idea about water growing, but i do know they look happy, except, I think i see thrip on the bigger indica girl. Maybe just spilled nutes? Hope i am wrong.  Others will help that know.  nice plants though.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I have no idea about water growing, but i do know they look happy, except, I think i see thrip on the bigger indica girl. Maybe just spilled nutes? Hope i am wrong.  Others will help that know.  nice plants though.



yes, i saw one of those bastards last week looking at genitalia,
I threw the plant in the freezer and forgot about it!!!
Damn glad I''m posting again, THANK YOU for spotting that.... Gotta go!


PS I meant I was looking the genitalia, not the thripp... How could you tell anyways, all those eyes


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

ah here we go again, bleeding heart nanny state liberals, I guess Monterey Garden Insect Spray with Spinosad is illegal up here, amazon.ca doesn't have it, surprise, surprise

what are y'all using against thripps up here in Canada?


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

I just trimmed the plants in that tray and didn't find anything moving. I thought this was a pH, nute issue because it's 1200ppm at 4.5 right now.... So I'm doing a reset which brought up my nute question. I'll do one at say about 600 ppm

here's the leaves and how they progressed, I'm thinking pH on account of it's 4.5 

View attachment 100_0026_Copy.jpg


View attachment 100_0025_Copy.jpg


View attachment 100_0024_Copy.jpg


View attachment 100_0023_Copy.jpg


View attachment 100_0022_Copy.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

I was shocked when i learned that spinosad was not allowed in my state either, i used it. I didn't know. It is a bacteria, that was found in an old keg of rum. How can that hurt anyone? I use SNS for thrip, and I love Dr Zymes for everything. 
Looks like you have thrip and  I guess a ph problem. I don't ph stuff in my grows.  Good luck guy. other smarter people will be by. Glad you are here sopappy.


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

when plants get stressed they send out a signal and bugs go in for the kill. Those are bug signs on the leaves. ph imbalance doesn't leave those types of marks on the leaves.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

thanks, Umbra
going down to look again, where are the bastards?
Diachromat... whatever... Powder the plants? safe for humans, cuts them up
Damn, what next?


----------



## umbra (Feb 8, 2018)

when you get things fixed, the best way to even up the growth some is simply top the bigger plants


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

umbra said:


> when you get things fixed, the best way to even up the growth some is simply top the bigger plants



I have to do that with some even in flower :-(
I get some strange looking plants.

I can't find any bugs, did A reset and wiped down the rez and everything I could with H2O2 rinsed rag. New batch of nutes, 770ppm #part flora nova and added calmag... Ph 4.8 and overshot with 10mil to 6.8
(leaving it there overnight, adjust again tomorrow)

The roots look fine.... 
the rez is below, at camera end is the drain to below... At other end is pump output from below. The last pump I ordered came with a venturi attachment that aerates that bubbly little fountain. 

View attachment flume.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Feb 8, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I was shocked when i learned that spinosad was not allowed in my state either, i used it. I didn't know. It is a bacteria, that was found in an old keg of rum. How can that hurt anyone? I use SNS for thrip, and I love Dr Zymes for everything.
> Looks like you have thrip and  I guess a ph problem. I don't ph stuff in my grows.  Good luck guy. other smarter people will be by. Glad you are here sopappy.



Ya well, I'm glad you're here. I forgot all about that damn bug, I should have gone ballistic. Glad you spotted it. 
But I can't find any now of course, I trimmed the ugly, wiped everything, did a reset,
I  think I've seen SMS up here but not sure problem is only thrips...
can I dust  the plants with Diatomaceous earth? or perhaps just all over the top of  the stones?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2018)

You need at least a 60 x loupe for some bugs.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 9, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I was shocked when i learned that spinosad was not allowed in my state either, i used it. I didn't know. It is a bacteria, that was found in an old keg of rum. How can that hurt anyone? I use SNS for thrip, and I love Dr Zymes for everything.
> Looks like you have thrip and  I guess a ph problem. I don't ph stuff in my grows.  Good luck guy. other smarter people will be by. Glad you are here sopappy.



"Spinosad is a natural substance made by a soil bacterium that can be toxic to insects"

This country is so effed up, we can't tell males from females so we call everybody peoples. Procurement of anything is a nightmare most times....  search spinosad on amazon.ca to see how truly backwards we are. A book ffs
*Environmental Fate of Spinosad                       Paperback *

Rose and Umbra,
I never suspected bugs for a second even when I spotted one .
Thanks kindly, I hope I'm not too late...
I sprayed milk on them last night in desperation, couldn't sleep.
Farming is no fun anymore


----------



## sopappy (Feb 9, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> You need at least a 60 x loupe for some bugs.



Denial is not just a river in Egypt
I was sure it was everything BUT bugs, dammit, losing some in flower too
Bugs, the only thing I haven't had so far, it figures.
thanks for noticing the elephant in my room!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2018)

it was more like a tiny mouse. I seem to be a bug expert these last two years. I didn't want to have all those things either. I hear that H202 works well for bugs, but i have not used it. Look it up and see. Your plants can pull out of this, it is just a huge pain in the ya know. Keep your chin up.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 9, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> it was more like a tiny mouse. I seem to be a bug expert these last two years. I didn't want to have all those things either. I hear that H202 works well for bugs, but i have not used it. Look it up and see. Your plants can pull out of this, it is just a huge pain in the ya know. Keep your chin up.



I stopped at HH, home depot and a grow store... Nothing. 
Good things grow in Ontario my ***, bunch of damn liberal freeloaders, I'm so angry I could spit, how do I save my plants? Guy at the grow mentioned H2O2 as well but what do you do? Foliar? I'm hydro.

It'll be worse when it's legal too... You'll need a license to buy stuff you need to grow. Liberals saving all the growing and selling for their buddies.

I'll research the peroxide.. Thanks, Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2018)

I would  find the dose and pull your plant out and dunk the whole plant in h202.  Let dry before putting the lights back on
 I will check the dose if I can find the guy that  had good luck.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 10, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> I would  find the dose and pull your plant out and dunk the whole plant in h202.  Let dry before putting the lights back on
> I will check the dose if I can find the guy that  had good luck.



I have done that but not purposefully.

Interesting, I could cover the net pot with my hand to keep the stones inside and dunk it, roots and all, it sure sounds harsh though, 
I guess shocked is better than dead.

I found 5mil (29%) for a litre stat some where and sprayed that
(A teaspoons per quart)

looks like neither the milk nor H2O2 hurt anything


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2018)

I hear the plants love the H202.  I dip all my clones coming in from somewhere else. They don't mind. I really hope you can identify what you have and kill the sobs. My husband is trying to tell me to never take in another clone. He may be right.  Good luck sopappy.  Be diligent. if it is thrip and not mites you will need to repeat every three days.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 10, 2018)

Go online and get a forwarding service in the US.

Have stuff that won't ship to Canada shipped there and then the forwarding service will send it to you in CA.

Companies like Traveling Mailbox are everywhere.

Some will re-package if you ask. They will scan outside of packages so you can see them online. Some will even open your mail, scan it, send it to you in email, and then shred the original. $10 a month.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2018)

Wow hackerman, you know the coolest stuff.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 10, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Wow hackerman, you know the coolest stuff.



It comes from being a criminal all my life. LOL Dad was a gangster so I grew up in a pretty corrupt adult environment. Delivering liquor to after-hours joints before I was even old enough to drive the truck. LOL Running money and numbers sheets when I was 8 and 10 years old.

As a juvenile I was exempt from fed or state prison (back in those days, anyway) so I was often used to carry loads or make deliveries. I guess they figured, who would expect a 10 year old kid to be carrying 5k in his lunch box. Pretty cool life, really. As long as you don't mind not having a childhood.

The only bad part was that I wasn't like all the other kids in school. That created certain social problems. LOL

After a life like that, I guess I just think that way, now. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2018)

That is fascinating. I see a book deal for you. I would read it.  5K in your lunch box? You must have been a good mule. lol  I wanna hear more.  Well, we are glad you are here.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 10, 2018)

Here's a cool thing. We are in the Elvis Presley song, Jailhouse Rock. 

By the time I was in my 20's, Dad was dead and I was hanging around with a bunch of old gangsters because they were my only friends growing up.

So, I am hanging with Nunzio Destro and Leo MonCherie and some of the other old members of the Purple Gang out of Detroit. These guys are in their 60's and 70's and used to tell me some awesome stories. Nunzio was a bank robber and counterfeiter who spent 37 years in prison on 3 different stays. Leo was a hit man and was credited in some circles with the death of Jimmy Hoffa.

Last I heard from Leo, he was dead. Well, at least the unidentified blood and remains in his car were supposed to be him. But, Nunzio showed me a post card from him in Italy long after he "died".

Nunzio moved to Las Vegas and I never heard from him again. That was 25 - 30 years ago. I'm sure they're all dead now.

Anyway, in the lyrics from Jailhouse Rock it says, "the entire rhythm section was the Purple Gang". That was Nunzio and Leo.

No doubt, I could tell some stories. LOL

I used to ask Nunzio what it was like to rob a bank. I would ask him, "wow, what do you say". He would very calmly reply..... "Stick 'em up always worked for me". LMAO These guys were always so calm cool and collected. Leo, the hit man, used to baby sit for my nephew when my sister and I went out. LMAO I guess when you leave your kid with a hitman, you know he's safe from anyone else. LMAO

Definitely could tell some stories.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2018)

If you write the book, you may want to change the names to protect the innocent, non-innocent or maybe the author...Id read it.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 10, 2018)

I don't believe I ever knew anyone who was innocent. LOL

Most everyone I knew or ever hung with is long dead. I don't think they care any more. LOL If my Dad were alive, he would be 104 this August. I can't believe he's been dead almost half a century. Long time to not see you Dad.

Redeyes, you're a musician. Have to tell you some day about when I partied with Janis Joplin when she was here with The Kosmic Blues Band. back in about '69 or '70.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 10, 2018)

Sounds like you got some interesting stories Hack...The only famous people I got to hang with thru my old band was CCR, that was while I was still in high school and one of the very first times I smoked weed...fun stuff though!


----------



## sopappy (Feb 11, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Go online and get a forwarding service in the US.
> 
> Have stuff that won't ship to Canada shipped there and then the forwarding service will send it to you in CA.
> 
> ...



The nannies will catch it at the border anyways, no?
the custom declare says it has spinosad or whatever and they confiscate it
I'm embarrassed to be canadian these days,


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 11, 2018)

The forwarder will repackage it and put whatever you want on the customs slip. At least, most will.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2018)

sopappy said:


> The nannies will catch it at the border anyways, no?
> the custom declare says it has spinosad or whatever and they confiscate it
> I'm embarrassed to be canadian these days,



LOL--I am embarrassed to be American these days.  

I certainly wish the US was stricter with Roundup.  GMO seeds are because of Roundup.  Roundup is a known to cause cancer.  We generally find that when a substance like this is banned that there is a reason (remember DDT?).  There must be something else that would work without having to smuggle it in.  And are you sure you want to use a banned substance on something you are going to smoke or eat?

Also, have you considered using different separate buckets for plants that are way different in size and age?  A few larger plants that are happier and not over or under fed may result in a larger yield.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 11, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I am embarrassed to be American these days.
> 
> I certainly wish the US was stricter with Roundup.  GMO seeds are because of Roundup.  Roundup is a known to cause cancer.  We generally find that when a substance like this is banned that there is a reason (remember DDT?).  There must be something else that would work without having to smuggle it in.  And are you sure you want to use a banned substance on something you are going to smoke or eat?
> 
> Also, have you considered using different separate buckets for plants that are way different in size and age?  A few larger plants that are happier and not over or under fed may result in a larger yield.



I knew you were waiting to pounce  
waaaaaaait, I flew off the handle again when I couldn't find Spinosad.
https://www.livingwithbugs.com/spinosad.html
and I still don't know why I can't use it other than SuzukiFoundation need something to do. The pendulum just swings too far is all.

You'll be pleased to hear I tried milk first and an H2O2 spray next day.

I get myself in to fine messes, Ollie, I'm hydro with trays and buckets, all the little piggies eat from the same trough. I could have a hole free up in the flower tray and have to dump a newbie in to the tray with the other bigger kids' diet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2018)

Not trying to be confrontational, I am curious....Why do you say the pendulum swings too far?  Do you know of any banned substances (specifically pesticides as that is what we are talking about here) that have later proved to be innocuous?  I worry that we don't do enough to protect people from known carcinogens.  Every day we hear of companies that know/knew that their products caused cancer, but fail to do anything about it.  I personally would rather error on the side of caution when we are talking about carcinogens.

And in the same vein of erring on the side of caution, I would keep the nutes in the common res on the light side rather than on the heavy side.  You could probably supplement the larger plants with foliar feedings if need be.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 12, 2018)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Not trying to be confrontational, I am curious....Why do you say the pendulum swings too far?  Do you know of any banned substances (specifically pesticides as that is what we are talking about here) that have later proved to be innocuous?  I worry that we don't do enough to protect people from known carcinogens.  Every day we hear of companies that know/knew that their products caused cancer, but fail to do anything about it.  I personally would rather error on the side of caution when we are talking about carcinogens.
> 
> And in the same vein of erring on the side of caution, I would keep the nutes in the common res on the light side rather than on the heavy side.  You could probably supplement the larger plants with foliar feedings if need be.



What's usually the common denominator in these things, THG?

"As malaria surges once again in Africa, victories are few. But South  Africa is beating the disease with a simple remedy: spraying the inside  walls of houses in affected regions once a year. Several insecticides  can be used, but South Africa has chosen the most effective one. It  lasts twice as long as the alternatives. It repels mosquitoes in  addition to killing them, which delays the onset of  pesticide-resistance. It costs a quarter as much as the next cheapest  insecticide. It is DDT."

I guess that's what I mean by pendulum swing, an out and out ban like the Liberals did in Ontario was a pendulum swinging too far,
and what's wrong with Spinosad anyways, I can't find anything, it's natural.

I do want to get off my liquid nutes though butI'm hydro, I'd like to try the powdered stuff and make my own (if anybody is doing that)

aaaah, missed the advice.... 
Yes, that's very good, feed for smallest and foliar augment the others. Brilliant. Thanks!


----------



## sopappy (Feb 12, 2018)

sopappy said:


> I just trimmed the plants in that tray and didn't find anything moving. I thought this was a pH, nute issue because it's 1200ppm at 4.5 right now.... So I'm doing a reset which brought up my nute question. I'll do one at say about 600 ppm
> 
> here's the leaves and how they progressed, I'm thinking pH on account of it's 4.5



UPDATE
I still can't find 'em. I bought some diatomaceous earth
it's a powder what causee em a gruesome death I hear
but I don't know if it's safe to powder the plants with it... so i won't

It is food grade and I am dusting the perimetre floors and just the tops of the stones
I'm also rubbing some vaseline on their stems (they BETTER be girls!!)

I don't know what I'm doing but seems safe enough, I'll wear a mask.

stumbled upon a good read
http://gardening.yardener.com/Solutions-For-Thrips

try finding Azamat on Amazon.ca  It's a boy's name in Canada BWAHAHAHAHAHA 
https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01K427D4Y/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Canada is finished.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes, wear a mask, i keep DE on hand, but it mostly works for soil dwellers I think. DON'T BREATH IT.


----------



## sopappy (Feb 12, 2018)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, wear a mask, i keep DE on hand, but it mostly works for soil dwellers I think. DON'T BREATH IT.



pretty brutal stuff, cuts up their exoskeletons, sounds like a SAW movie
do / can you dust your plants with it?
(food grade)


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2018)

yes, it is just crustaceans in a blender, I think. It is only harmful to breathe. Yes, you can dust with it. I worry about coverage, but maybe it will knock um down. not sure what it will do to eggs.


----------

